# Gentoo day - informazioni utili - updated 16/11 == e saluti

## MyZelF

Il primo Gentoo day / Gechi meeting si avvicina!

Per chi ancora non lo sapesse, si svolgerà a Mestre (VE) in concomitanza con il Linux day organizzato dal VELug (Venezia Free Software Users Group).

Ecco alcune informazioni utili per chi desidera partecipare.

Dove e quando

Sabato 29 Novembre 2003

a partire dalle h. 10.00 presso

VEGA

Parco Scientifico e Tecnologico di Venezia

Via della Libertà 12

30175 Venezia Marghera

http://www.vegapark.ve.it

Come arrivare

http://www.velug.it/vega.php

Dove pernottare

Vi riporto gli estremi della convenzione rivolta ai partecipanti al Gentoo day che desiderano pernottare a Mestre.

Per ottenere questi prezzi gli interessati devono prenotare citando la 

"convenzione Linux day / Gentoo day".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OGGETTO: offerta per LINUX DAY / GENTOO DAY 29 Novembre 2003.
> 
> Con la presente ti invio le nostre migliori offerte per l'evento in oggetto.
> ...

 

Come arrivare agli alberghi:

http://www.3starshotel.it/map_it.html

Per ora è tutto.   :Smile: Last edited by MyZelF on Sun Nov 16, 2003 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Il programma della giornata ed altre informazioni utili sono disponibili sul sito preparato per l'occasione dagli amici del VELug:

http://linuxday.velug.it

----------

## cerri

Saluti dal VEGA!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## doom.it

SALUTI E BACI  :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Un saluto a tutti dal GentooDay qua a Venezia  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

ma lol  :Laughing: 

sono arrivato  :Razz: 

wallpaper gechi :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

altri due wallpaper by DooM  :Wink: 

Andy Warhol style  :Wink: 

wallpaper 1

wallpaper 2

regards  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

 *Peach wrote:*   

> altri due wallpaper by DooM 
> 
> 

 

lamer prenditi le tue colpe... li abbiamo fatti insieme (piu tu che io...alle 5 - 5:30 ... quindi niente commenti sulla qualità se non piace)  :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

e' stata una bellissima esperienza ! spero che quelli che non sono potuti venire quest'anno ci siano l'anno prossimo !!

----------

## doom.it

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> e' stata una bellissima esperienza ! spero che quelli che non sono potuti venire quest'anno ci siano l'anno prossimo !!

 

:love@STerCO:  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ma lol 
> 
> sono arrivato 
> 
> wallpaper gechi

 

Ma   :Embarassed:  in altri formati tipo 1024x768 nooooo ????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Ma   in altri formati tipo 1024x768 nooooo ????

 

Apri l'immagine con gimp, poi tasto desto del mouse "Image->Scale Image..."

metti 1024 (l'altra dimensione si adatta) e fai ok. Poi tasto destro 

"File->Save As..." e hai il tuo wallpaper a la risoluzione voluta.

----------

## Peach

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   ma lol 
> 
> sono arrivato 
> 
> wallpaper gechi 
> ...

 

PM ME!!! 

premi tastino con scritto PM sotto i miei post e me lo chiedi e li uppo... cmq esiste una funzione che si chiama stretch... se me lo dite li faccio per tutti in 3 formati 1024 - 1280 - 1600

just ask  :Wink: 

----------

